# Help....



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

My 3 chickens just started laying about 2 weeks ago. The eggs for the most part have been normal. The past few from my buff and Cochin the top of the egg has been crack/soft. My Americana and buff have been laying sand paper eggs. I feed them organic no soy no corn food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

New layers is one cause. They're systems will get in to gear and begin to produce more normal shells.

What you did not mention, how are they getting their calcium?


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have oyster shell and grit available free choice.. They have a great yard and I feed greens on a regular basis.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just checked the bag and it looks like the feed store sold me chick starter feed.. They have been on this for about 4 weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't panic, its OK. Depending on where you live the biggest difference usually is the amprollium to ward off cocci, it won't hurt your girls in the short term.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great just got some new food.. I live I northern Colorado along the foothills. Thanks everybody any other suggestions?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Time...it just takes some time. This time of year nutrients are being used for feather production and will soon divert to shell production again when this is all over. Happens every year about this time, so be prepared for it next year and there is nothing you need to do but wait awhile.


----------



## keeah (Sep 12, 2013)

In my experience too, you can tell of there is a calcium deficiency by the color of their combs. Bright red means plenty, faded lighter color means lack of... When I see this I throw in a couple of their eggs to eat. The shell has lots of calcium. And no it does not make them
Eat their eggs they lay. I prefer not to give them oysters shell because my girls like to engorge themselves and then we have large crops. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Bright red means their reproductive hormones are increased and lighter red means they are lower. Really has nothing to do with calcium but folks may seem to think so as they aren't laying much when the combs are a lighter red~but it's normally due to low hormone levels.

Happens for the rooster too at certain times. 

Chickens don't stay in lay all year round and they have a few hormonal slow downs that just have to happen. In time it changes back to normal.


----------

